# Passport validity



## gjjenna (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi,

My family and I will be moving to Australia from the UK on a sponsored 457 visa, My two children passports expire in 2013, Is there a stipulated minimum time required on the passports before we arrive in australia?

Any help much appreciated

Thanks

gjjenna


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

The validity for the main applicant is at least 6 months for getting the visa. I don't know about secondary applicants, but the thing is, for traveling any currently valid passport is OK. And with 2013 being the expiry date your kids should be good. Best of luck for the move!!!!


----------



## gjjenna (Apr 30, 2011)

Many thanks for your prompt response,

gjjenna


----------



## shazb (Nov 3, 2010)

we are hoping to move to Australia in the next 12 months and my passport expires next April so i have just renewed my passport, you can transfer a maximum of 9 months onto a new passport, so my new passport is valid for ten years and 9 months,it might be worth renewing before you go as I am not sure how you would do it from abroad?


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Six months is the usual requirement so you should be fine with your childrens passports.

When you eventually get the new ones DIAC don't charge a fee to place the new permit labels in them, which is rather good of them.


----------

